

How Disruptive Is Amazon's MySQL Clone? - jaytaylor
http://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/

======
jaytaylor
See also:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/26/inside_aurora_how_di...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/26/inside_aurora_how_disruptive_is_amazons_mysql_clone/)

